# Vandy Vape Triple Ⅱ RTA



## TonySC (15/5/20)

Does anyone have stock of this rta, for purchasing when regulation allows of course?


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/20)

Google is a wonderful thing #justsaying

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/triple-rta-v2/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TonySC (15/5/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> Google is a wonderful thing #justsaying
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/triple-rta-v2/



I've seen that before. There is supposedly a single one in their Kyalami store but nothing on their online store. 
Wasn't able to confirm if they indeed have it and whether it can be shipped though.


----------

